
Windows 8 fear and uncertainty kicks in | Microsoft - CNET News - taytus
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57481137-75/windows-8-fear-and-uncertainty-kicks-in/?tag=FD.epic
======
jeffehobbs
MS should release Windows 8 free to download and install and with no copy
protection.

